# Two Diamonds in the rough !



## CraftNav (21 Mar 2007)

I been wanting a scroll saw for ages (ever since I sold my old Delta in a moment of madness some years back  ) and after reading nearly ever post on this scroll saw thread I decided I would find a second hand Diamond or buy a new Axminster AXFS18 , well I have been trawling Ebay for a Diamond but nothing :evil: 
But (just like buses) TWO have come along at the same time  The only problem is neither will post so one would involve a round trip of 380 miles and the other 1100 miles!!!!! 

So I have decided as soon as my (overdue) Axminster catalogue turns up I will be joining (the not yet formed) 'AXFS18 Club' (with free delivery  )

John


----------



## Blister (21 Mar 2007)

Hi 

What are the ebay numbers for these saws ?

:lol:


----------



## Anonymous (21 Mar 2007)

Blister":2ydqpy9r said:


> Hi
> 
> What are the ebay numbers for these saws ?
> 
> :lol:



Do a search on eBay for Fretsaw as one word and it pulls them both up.
Be quick though as one finishes in 13 hours from the time of this post.


----------



## Gill (22 Mar 2007)

One of those saws has an opening bid price of £200 - for a second hand saw! There have been advances in scroll saw design since Diamonds were first produced and I would certainly consider the AWFS18 as an alternative.

Gill


----------



## CraftNav (24 Mar 2007)

Well Both the auctions have finished, the £200 starting bid one didn't sell (I wonder why :roll: )

And the other one went for £52 !!! (someone got a bargain -anyone on this forum?)

I phoned up to order my Axminster AWFS18 only to be told they were out of stock for a while  

While I'm waiting for Axminster to re stock I thought I would order some blades from the states (Mikes workshop), can anyone advise on a starter selection that would be good to get me going?

John


----------



## Anonymous (25 Mar 2007)

Sawdust-johnny":w4iypnap said:


> I been wanting a scroll saw for ages (ever since I sold my old Delta in a moment of madness some years back  )
> John



Hi John,
Talk about a small world mate. I'm pretty sure I'm the one you sold your Delta to about 5 years ago. Like you, I also live on the Isle of Wight and if I remember correctly, you even delivered it in your estate car!
I wanted a Delta for spares and placed an advert on Wightbay which you answered.
Having bought the saw off you, you kindly let me have a plastic case with lots of blades in that I believe you used for key-cutting ?

Does this ring a bell with you ?

Alan


----------



## CraftNav (26 Mar 2007)

Hi Alan

Yep ! thats me.. (it certainly is a small world)

I hope it went to good use.

I have just been looking at your past post and have just spotted that cut out coin that you showed me. (it looks very skillful)

Are there any more Isle of Wight'ers on this forum?

Talking of a small world, I was walking through Mombasa airport in Kenya one day (like you do :wink: ) when walking towards me was a bloke I knew from Shanklin !! we just acknowledged each other with 'alright mate' and carried on walking! (like you do :wink: )

Well have to catch up (maybe you can teach me to scroll :lol: )

I have just ordered my blades from the states and my new Axminster is on back order so I should soon be up and running.

Regards

john


----------

